# Pumpkin Patch Pedal is here again!



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Well it's that time of year for season ending supported rides. Come join us at the PPP in Jamesberg, NJ. This is one of the best supported rides you will ever attend!

https://www.sibike.org/

<table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="800"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top" width="40%">
*<center>PUMPKIN PATCH PEDAL
</center>*

*<center>Sunday, October 2, 2005
100 62 50 & 25 Mile Rides
Thompson Park, Jamesburg, NJ














</center>*




* What:
*The Staten Island Bicycling Association is happy to invite you to our annual, season ending, sag supported, cycling event, the Pumpkin Patch Pedal. This is a great ride to finish off your cycling season. This year, as always, we will offer rides of 25, 50, 62 and 100 miles. Each of these scenic rides winds through the rolling farmlands of central New Jersey during the peak of the harvest season.
* Where & When: 
* All rides begin and end in Thompson County Park in Jamesburg, NJ. To get to the park, take Exit 8A off the NJ Turnpike. Bear left after the toll plaza on to Rt. 32 East. The park is 2.5 miles down the road on the right, just before the 2nd set of railroad tracks. Suggested start time for the 100 mi. ride is 7 am, 62 mi.- 8 am, and all others 9 am. Sign-in and registration ends at 10:30 am.
* Sag & Support: 
* We take great pride in our club's reputation for hosting one of the friendliest and best supported cycling events in the North East. You are invited to enjoy a pre-ride breakfast of bagels, muffins, fruit and hot coffee or tea. After breakfast, you can set out on one of the four scenic routes. Each route is marked with distinct pumpkin arrows and you'll also get one of our easy to read cue sheets to guide you along the way. Sag support is provided for each route should you have mechanical problems and not be able to finish. Stop, rest and munch at our fabulous rest stops, stocked with fresh fruit, nourishing treats, beverages and baked goodies including pumpkin and apple pie. Please note all rider sag support will end at 5 pm.
* What you get: 
* All riders will receive a goody bag and those who preregister by September 15, 2005 will receive one of our ever popular long sleeve shirts.
* Take a








* Celebrate a fine day of cycling by ordering a Subway hero, a large fresh baked chocolate chip cookie, potato chips and a soda, for an additional $6 per person. Choose from turkey and cheese or ham and Swiss, both with lettuce and tomato. Or order a veggie delight including cheese, hot and sweet peppers, cucumbers, olives, and pickles. Food will be guaranteed for the first 300 pre-paid riders and will be served from 12-4 pm. 

The members of the Staten Island Bicycling Association hope to see you on the road for an enjoyable day of cycling! 


<table align="right" border="2" bordercolor="#3366cc" cellpadding="8" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody><tr> <td>  A Portion of the ride's proceeds will be donated to charity.  </td></tr> </tbody></table>
 




<hr size="1" width="80%"> 
</td> <td bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top" width="39%"> <table align="right" border="0" bordercolor="#3366cc" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="90%"> <tbody><tr> <td> 



<center></center> 




  Click Here to register online for the PPP at *active.com*!
Or, print the application to register by mail: 











PDF format  











JPG format 
</td> </tr> <tr><td> 

 How To Get There:





Larger map







Google Map!







​ </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

I did a Ride Report of the event last year. You can check it out here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=131137#poststop

It's a well supported and attended ride. Nice roads...good food!!! It's happens to be on my daughter's birthday so I may bring her along on the trail-a-bike.


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

Definitely in this year (unlike the last two). Like you, I'll be part of the right-wing-extremist-fascist contingent!  A bunch of my friends are taking part, so we should have a good little group joining in. I'll be sure to look you up this time 'round.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Ben, Money and anyone else that shows from RBR, please look for me. Just ask any club member for Bill and they will point you in my direction. I would love to meet any RBR member. 

PS That even includes the left wing pinkos


----------



## Roß (Jun 6, 2005)

I'll be there as well, as part of HouseMoney's "bunch of friends". We're ALL left wing pinkos, if you believe him.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Live Steam said:


> Hey Ben, Money and anyone else that shows from RBR, please look for me. Just ask any club member for Bill and they will point you in my direction. I would love to meet any RBR member.
> 
> PS That even includes the left wing pinkos


Thanks, but your attendance at any ride is enough to keep me (and probably several others) away.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Not saying I am disappointed, but let us know when you grow up. Children must be accompanied by adults.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2005)

My first post on RBR I think - longtime lurker 

Hello all!

I just wanted to say that I signed up for the PP online last night and am very psyched to be doing my first century! 

Everyone feel free to abuse the guy on the Bianchi Boron XL (Celeste w/Yellow tape)


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*I'll be there*

I expect to ride tomorrow. I have not done this ride before. Looks to be a nice day albeit cold at the start


----------

